# Which Motobecane???



## raineyblaize99 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm just getting into cycling and triathlons and looking for a bike to upgrade from my 15+ year old Raleigh clunker I've been riding for the last 6 months. I've been looking for over a month now and, initially, I had written off Motobecane. But after doing the research (mostly reading these forums) and talking with people, I am thinking more seriously about buying one from BD. After much time struggling with the BD website, I'm still unable what is the difference between the major Motobecane frames (Century, Immortal or Le Champion) and which one would be best for me. I will be using this bike for shorter, faster rides (<50 miles) and don't see myself doing any real long rides very regularly. Although I am going to do tri's with this bike, I'd prefer to get a dedicated road bike and not a tri bike. I am trying to keep the cost under $1500 and have been looking into Specialized Tarmac or Giant TCR's, which have more of an aggressive geometry. Any comments on which Motobecane frame provides for a similar aggressive geometry?

Thanks!


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

raineyblaize99 said:


> I'm just getting into cycling and triathlons and looking for a bike to upgrade from my 15+ year old Raleigh clunker I've been riding for the last 6 months. I've been looking for over a month now and, initially, I had written off Motobecane. But after doing the research (mostly reading these forums) and talking with people, I am thinking more seriously about buying one from BD. After much time struggling with the BD website, I'm still unable what is the difference between the major Motobecane frames (Century, Immortal or Le Champion) and which one would be best for me. I will be using this bike for shorter, faster rides (<50 miles) and don't see myself doing any real long rides very regularly. Although I am going to do tri's with this bike, I'd prefer to get a dedicated road bike and not a tri bike. I am trying to keep the cost under $1500 and have been looking into Specialized Tarmac or Giant TCR's, which have more of an aggressive geometry. Any comments on which Motobecane frame provides for a similar aggressive geometry?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Rainey...welcome to the forum. I cant answer your questions, but can turn you onto someone that can. Send a private message to Mike...he is owner of BD and he gets back to you quickly...usually within 24 hours. His screen name is bikesdirect. Good luck and let us know what you get! Chris


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

raineyblaize99 said:


> Any comments on which Motobecane frame provides for a similar aggressive geometry?
> 
> Thanks!


You might want to look at the thread: Century Pro...Is that a new frame. 

Follow the links to Pedal Force's site and take a close look at that RS frame which has been determined as the frame used on the Century Pro.


----------

